

Sublime Text packages - sreeix
http://sublimepackages.com/

======
rcknight
Does this offer any real benefit over the official list on the sublime package
control page?

[http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community](http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community)

One suggestion to bring it to at least feature parity: It is useful to display
the operating systems that each package supports.

~~~
wbond
Just a heads up for anyone interested. I've been working on a very significant
revamp of the Package Control site that coincides with all of my work on
Package Control 2.0. I've been pushing hard the past couple of weeks, with a
hopeful launch in the next couple of days.

~~~
tlongren
that is so awesome.

------
neotek
When I middle-click on a link, I expect it to open in a new tab. When browsing
lists of things I tend to scroll through the list and open a bunch of tabs,
then peruse them at my leisure later on, and I can't do that on your site.

~~~
teh_klev
Middle click to open in a new tab seems ok for me (Chrome 28 Stable on Win7
x64).

~~~
brbcoding
Middle click doesn't seem to work on Chrome 28.0.1500.72 on Win8 x64... It
does, however, work on 30.0.1582.0 canary.

~~~
mercnet
Middle click does not work for Chromium 28.0.1500.71 :(

------
schappim
Mod, could you please fix the typo in the title from pacakges to packages!

------
flurdy
So glad more people than me frequently misspell pacakges...

------
Jemaclus
Couple of suggestions:

* Add categories (by language, software integration, accessibility, whatever) * Add links to the package website and/or Github url * Add screenshots for every package, especially themes. Nothing worse than clicking on "Uber Theme VIII" only to see that it says "Here's a new theme called Uber Theme VIII" but I'd have to install it to find out what it looks like. No thanks.

~~~
stphnclysmth
There's a small link to the repository in the meta line below each project
description, next to the last modified date. It's hard to find. I was coming
here to suggest that on package detail pages, the package name should link to
the project repository, and not recursively to the detail page. That was my
instinctual expectation.

------
dombili
A bit off topic, but it's better to ask here than to create another thread.

I'm teaching myself HTML, and CSS and JS (jQuery). Are there any essential
Sublime Text packages that I have to install? I searched it on DDG but it
wasn't very helpful (most of the articles were outdated).

PS: I only have "Package Control" installed.

~~~
raziel2p
Have to, absolutely not - but you'll find that Emmet is extremely useful for
HTML.

~~~
JonnieCache
Some non language specific ones I use constantly: SublimeLinter, Sidebar
Enhancements, Git, Quick File Creator, FileDiffs.

~~~
shade
Thanks for the tip on Quick File Creator. I'm a pretty heavy Sublime Text user
and that just solved a pain point for me.

Another one that's useful for me in web-related work and not specific to any
particular language is the Web Encoders plugin:
[https://github.com/revolunet/sublimetext-web-
encoders](https://github.com/revolunet/sublimetext-web-encoders) \-- I often
use it when I need to test URL encoding/decoding stuff.

------
thoughtpalette
Does anyone know what package is being used for the Blue folder icons and
search bar icons?

[http://sublimepackages.com/#/details/theme-
flatland](http://sublimepackages.com/#/details/theme-flatland)

~~~
publicfig
I think that's flatland itself.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Oh neat. I didn't want to change the text theme since I like monokai.

Thanks for responding!

------
joshuak
Am I the only one that is annoyed that the MXML/AS highlighting package is
called flex, and there is no flex lexer highlighting package?

------
znowi
Error: EMFILE, open '/var/www/stpackages/static/index.html'

Node.js isn't happy :)

------
heydanreeves
Is it just painfully slow for me?

~~~
taspeotis
I got a "502 Bad Gateway | nginx" error, then it loaded (nice use of Bootstrap
3 RC1) and then it was slow.

------
auxbuss
Nice works. Thanks. HN is a tough crowd, but means well. Great advice here.

------
sirwitti
ReferenceError: angular is not defined

Maybe this still needs some love...

------
bownanaking
Why voting on this?

